# Setting Day-Date On Accutron 218



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

My second foray in to the world of electric watches has yielded the Accutron you see below. I think this watch has just jumped ahead of my Buran to become my favourite 

It's not all good news as I'm having trouble setting the day and date, but I really hope it is user error rather than a problem with the watch. The day/date flicks over fine at midnight, but I can't seem to set it manually. I can turn the hands back and forth between 18:00 and 00:00 and both the day and date flick over together. I need to be able to adjust either the day or the date independently so that I can set it properly.

If I pull the crown out I get two clicks. The first click adjusts the hands and the second click does nothing!

The movement has 21826 written on it and N6.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Leave the crown in the normal running position and turn it where it is (it moves a fair way) and the date should turn. PM sent.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexC1981 said:


> It's not all good news as I'm having trouble setting the day and date, but I really hope it is user error rather than a problem with the watch. The day/date flicks over fine at midnight, but I can't seem to set it manually. I can turn the hands back and forth between 18:00 and 00:00 and both the day and date flick over together. I need to be able to adjust either the day or the date independently so that I can set it properly.
> 
> If I pull the crown out I get two clicks. The first click adjusts the hands and the second click does nothing!
> 
> The movement has 21826 written on it and N6.


Yep, lots of user error :lol:

It is a 2182G not a 21826...which means:

Crown In: Normal running position; turn crown to advance date; there is some force required to prevent accidental change

Crown Out 1st position: set hands and turn past 24:00 to set day. Battery connected and watch humming

Crown Out 2nd position: Battery disconnected and watch not humming

So, in summary, quick set on date only, not on day.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice watch by the way. Anyone know what the TS at the bottom of the dial stands for on these?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Crown In: Normal running position; turn crown to advance date; there is some force required to prevent accidental change
> 
> Crown Out 1st position: set hands and turn past 24:00 to set day. Battery connected and watch humming
> 
> ...


Paul - I assume that my Hisonic is exactly the same since it uses the 2182G movement, and that Citizen didn't change/modify anything?

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Crown In: Normal running position; turn crown to advance date; there is some force required to prevent accidental change
> ...


It is, yes.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Splendid! Thanks Paul. It didn't even occur to me to turn the crown whilst in the 'in' position.


----------

